# info on my dads old shotgun



## southern_comfort (Oct 30, 2008)

my dad got this pump when he was like 14 it was used then he is 66 now. it is chambered in a short shell with paper hulls. any info would be great


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Kind of looks like an A-5 Browning. Whats the serial number?


----------



## southern_comfort (Oct 30, 2008)

i kind of thought the same thing i will get the numbers


----------



## southern_comfort (Oct 30, 2008)

the only thing is it is a pump not an auto


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Browning used to make an A5 pump.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I see I couldn't see the slide. It has the frame of an A-5.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

It certainly resembles this one:

http://www.jwidle.com/Browning/Book Pics Plus/stevens520pump.jpg

Jim


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yeah it does look like the Stevens, it was fun guessing for me.


----------



## southern_comfort (Oct 30, 2008)

dont think it is a stevens. stock is strait no pistol grip. there is a square n\hole on top of the recever. it is chambered in a short shell not 2 3/4. i will try and get better pics of it


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

My grandpa had a gun that looked just like that. It was a 2 3/4" though. Im pretty sure it was a Sears gun. we think it was by Browning because of the back of the reciever. The one we have says Ranger on it if I remember. I especialy recognize the saftey right infront of the trigger, but the rest of the gun look basicly the same.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Check this link out:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_Browning_make_a_shotgun_called_Ranger

Jim


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sam Colt made men equal John Browning made one man equal an army. I'm back to Browning!!


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Had one just like it, Savage/Steavens made a lot of these guns for the hardware store market like Westerfield and Sears. They are all Browning patents


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like a Stevens 520, Sears sold them as a "Ranger".


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

stonejs just reading your reply browning never made a a5 pump thats what the a stood for browning AUTO 5 thanks tabes


----------

